# Presidential Debate part 2



## TLDR20 (Oct 9, 2016)

Second debate thread. 

I will close this Tuesday night. Keep this to the debate, there is an election thread as well.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 9, 2016)

Question one to Clinton:  Softball

Question one to Trump: Hardball


----------



## Marine0311 (Oct 9, 2016)

Trump is speaking in a very soft tone. He seems very reserved. Maybe those in the GOP smacked his hand?


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 9, 2016)

This is terrible.


----------



## Marine0311 (Oct 9, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> This is terrible.



It's like a train wreck that you have to keep watching. :wall:


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 9, 2016)

"Because you'd be in jail" was a grand slam home run.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Oct 9, 2016)

This thing is rough.  But he's hitting some home runs.


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 9, 2016)

I would really like to see Trump do something other than attack Clinton. Defend your policies, defend your positions. Talk about what you will do man!


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 9, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> "Because you'd be in jail" was a grand slam home run.



I would like to see a debate where one candidate doesn't threaten the other with jail if elected, that seems like banana republic politics to me.


----------



## Salt USMC (Oct 9, 2016)

Yeah, Trump got in some solid shots but he's starting to get agitated.  We'll see what happens in the next few minutes.


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 9, 2016)

Trump is calling for removing state lines for Health insurance?


----------



## ThunderHorse (Oct 9, 2016)

I do like how Trump is standing the entire time.



TLDR20 said:


> Trump is calling for removing state lines for Health insurance?



I originally thought that was the point of the ACA before congress actually started on it.


----------



## Il Duce (Oct 9, 2016)

Trump supporters love the attack lines - I'm not sure if others do.  I think these debates - tactically - are about winning over people.  Don't think Trump is doing that - we'll see on HRC.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 9, 2016)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Yeah, Trump got in some solid shots but he's starting to get agitated.  We'll see what happens in the next few minutes.



Agree - but my perception anyway, is that it is Anderson and Hilary vs. Trump.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Oct 9, 2016)

Anderson is doing well at control compared to Lester.


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 9, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Agree - but my perception anyway, is that it is Anderson and Hilary vs. Trump.



Yeah Anderson needs to chill the fuck out. He makes it look like the debate is one sided which helps Trump, these things need to be objective.


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 9, 2016)

ThunderHorse said:


> Anderson is doing well at control compared to Lester.



 But he is also attacking Trump.


----------



## Il Duce (Oct 9, 2016)

I think the journalists trying to moderate have a tough task with Trump.  He tends to make a lot of unsubstantiated claims and it drives the journalistic community nuts - I think all the moderators want to not get rolled by him.  HRC does it in the traditional manner - answering the question you wish you were asked rather than the one you were actually asked.  I think it's a stylistic disconnect none of the TV journalists can get on top of.


----------



## Salt USMC (Oct 9, 2016)

That Lincoln line.  Ouch.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Oct 9, 2016)

Deathy McDeath said:


> That Lincoln line.  Ouch.


Those weren't exactly easy things to get through congress.


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 9, 2016)

As to the two policy positions. I think many politicians have personal beliefs and professional ones. Sometimes the personal beliefs and interests of the nation are different. For example off the top of my head, "drugs should remain illegal though I personally think drugs should be legalized" this is common. Maybe this is too nuanced an argumentative position?


----------



## Il Duce (Oct 9, 2016)

yeah, that was a missed opportunity for HRC


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 9, 2016)

He is grasping at Bernie voters... for real man?


----------



## ThunderHorse (Oct 9, 2016)

Every time these idiots talk about Syria...I want nothing to do with that place.


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 9, 2016)

When you already know Trumps answers before he gives them. People bitch about talking points? Cue Trump blaming Clinton for starting ISIS in 3....2...1


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 9, 2016)

Him and his VP haven't spoken and they disagreee????? What the FUCK?


----------



## Il Duce (Oct 9, 2016)

Trump sounds like an idiot with the sneak attack stuff but the open hostility of the moderators is just going to feed anger on the right.


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 9, 2016)

Seems like both Trump and Hillary want a single payer health care system.


----------



## Il Duce (Oct 9, 2016)

HRC has a poor strategy for this debate.  Her supporters, and those on the fence aren't clamoring for her to go on the attack.  Trump's supporters are - so that's his game.  She should be calmer and more wonky.  If it weren't for that video of Trump talking about women this would be a chance for him to turn things around - and I don't think any of those tight-race down-ballot folks would have disavowed him.  It's too late for him now though.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Oct 9, 2016)

I didn't hear Hillary say the Constitution one time when talking about appointing a Supreme Court Justice.....

No surprise there.........:wall:


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 9, 2016)

I cannot believe that he admitted he hasn't talked to his VP candidate about important national policy positions.


----------



## Il Duce (Oct 9, 2016)

HRC definitely won that last exchange


----------



## Brill (Oct 9, 2016)

I'm ashamed the race for President has devolved to this level.


----------



## Il Duce (Oct 9, 2016)

If I'm the HRC campaign or DNC I would be sending ninjas, delta force, hookers, whatever it takes to 'the apprentice' producers to get a hold of more tapes with Trump being a douche to women.  One more leaked tape later this week will halt any momentum Trump gets from the debate.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Oct 9, 2016)

Few observations post debate:

1-The Muslim girl hasn't left Bill Clinton's side.
2-Alot of women are taking pics with Trump....I mean for a rapist as yall have painted him out to be this seems weird.
3-Did I miss something, are disposable cameras still in?  Everyone has one...are our college students this poor?


----------



## Salt USMC (Oct 9, 2016)

Il Duce said:


> If I'm the HRC campaign or DNC I would be sending ninjas, delta force, hookers, whatever it takes to 'the apprentice' producers to get a hold of more tapes with Trump being a douche to women.  One more leaked tape later this week will halt any momentum Trump gets from the debate.


There are supposed to be two more drops.  One of which is on the level of "pussy grabbing," and another which is more damaging.  We'll see.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 9, 2016)

Il Duce said:


> If I'm the HRC campaign or DNC I would be sending ninjas, delta force, hookers, whatever it takes to 'the apprentice' producers to get a hold of more tapes with Trump being a douche to women.  One more leaked tape later this week will halt any momentum Trump gets from the debate.



Well it is alleged that some bitter producer from The Apprentice has tapes of him dropping the N-Bomb.  

There’s Allegedly "Apprentice" Footage of Donald Trump Saying the N-Word


----------



## Il Duce (Oct 9, 2016)

Yeah, that's what I'm saying - another release in the next week would be a knock-out blow.  I think the vitriol in the debate will effectively side-line the comments after another 24-48 hours.  I don't think it's enough for Trump to recover for the general but it could keep things close - especially if people end up biting on Bill Clinton sex scandals or the WikiLeaks release of the HRC wall street speeches.  Still, I think that's a long shot.  The SEN Sanders supporters most vulnerable to biting on the wall street speeches I think have moved to HRC from Trump exposure or are already for sure on voting 3rd party.  I think Bill Clinton's past has been pretty well litigated and I'm not sure there's much appetite to dig into it again.  If I were the Trump campaign that's what I'd be hoping for though.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 9, 2016)

Trump grabbed Bill by the pussy! lol

What in the fuck people, this is the best we can do? I don't think I can watch another debate,  I'd get more out of watching my kids fight over crayons...


----------



## AWP (Oct 9, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> What in the fuck people, this is the best we can do? I don't think I can watch another debate,  I'd get more out of watching my kids fight over crayons...



The first rule of kiddie fight club...


----------



## Brill (Oct 10, 2016)

I enjoyed when the moderators debated Trump. No media bias.


----------



## Brill (Oct 10, 2016)

Deathy McDeath said:


> That Lincoln line.  Ouch.



Gary Johnson is already all over it!


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Oct 10, 2016)

I think I watched the wrong debate:



:blkeye:


----------



## Brill (Oct 11, 2016)

Now THIS is a debate!!!


----------



## ThunderHorse (Oct 11, 2016)

How does Johnson poll high enough for the final debate?


----------

